# Mk1 jh 1.8 and xhaust stud seems to thread in off center



## vwooom (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm replacing exhaust & intake studs & gaskets. One of my exhaust studs seems to be going in slightly off Center. It's my first time doing this job so wasn't expecting this. Wrecked a stud trying to get it back out ( it was in about 3/4 deep before I noticed). How is this possible to go in at a slight angle, anybody heard of this? What are my options? Should I bend one in my vice and crank it in until it's pointing straight out? I googled this and did not find much info (example thread below). I want that gasket to be nice and snug for each stud hole.

http://www.forabodiesonly.com/mopar/threads/one-crooked-exhaust-hole-what-to-do.224816/


----------

